# Trunk Divider??



## 67gteeoh (Dec 17, 2008)

Just received a new trunk divider with jute backing from Ames. I have a couple of questions regarding installation.

Does the jute backing get glued onto the divider and then installed as one piece?


When installed, does the jute backing go toward trunk side or rear seat side?

Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I would've assumed the jute would come on the board but as it didn't, yes, it needs to be glued. I would suggest using an aerosol contact cement, like 3M makes for this. The jute goes on the trunk side.


----------



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

I want to add a question to this...

Did the 1970 GTO come with a trunk divided too or was it an option?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

the divider is not for a 70 model. no such animal.


----------

